# Bocote Bowl



## rossvh (Jun 19, 2016)

A 6" x 3" Bocote bowl. I love the grain and color, but it is dense/heavy. Finished with several coats of Butcher Block conditioner. 

As always - c & c welcomed!
RossVH


----------



## Herb G (Jun 19, 2016)

I like the grain & color of the wood for sure.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 19, 2016)

Great looking bowl.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 19, 2016)

I haven't turned any Bocote in ages... one of my favorite woods.... great looking bowl.


----------



## MTViper (Jun 19, 2016)

Great job, Ross.  Bocote is one of my favorite woods, too.  Love the way it smells.


----------



## JimB (Jun 20, 2016)

Very nice bowl. It is amazing the differences in weight between different woods. It really becomes significant when making larger items such as bowls.


----------



## shastastan (Jun 23, 2016)

I like the design.  I use bocote for pens and pendants.  I've never seen any that I didn't like the grain.  Nice job on the bowl!


----------



## corgicoupe (Jun 23, 2016)

MTViper said:


> Great job, Ross.  Bocote is one of my favorite woods, too.  Love the way it smells.



It smells like dill pickles


----------



## The Falcons Quill (Jun 23, 2016)

That is a nice bowl... I love bocote. I don't see many using it for bowls. Great job.


----------



## Old Codger (Jun 23, 2016)

Beautiful bowl!!  I especially like the design (one of my favorites!!!) and the selected wood which certainly enhances the design and turning!  Thanks for sharing and safe turning to you always!


----------



## Lucky2 (Jun 23, 2016)

It's a good looking bowl, but, I have to ask, how thick are the sidewalls?
Len


----------



## rossvh (Jun 23, 2016)

Lucky2 said:


> It's a good looking bowl, but, I have to ask, how thick are the sidewalls?
> Len


just under 3/8" and the base is just over


----------



## jsolie (Jun 24, 2016)

That's a nice looking bowl


----------

